# Applying for UK Visa- Intended Date of Travel Question?



## brit2014 (May 20, 2014)

I am trying to apply for a UK Visa for my relative, and on the website there is a required information which says to enter "Intended Date of Travel (IDT)".

The IDT is in 1st week of September, but I can only select uptil end of August. I can only apply for a visa 90 days in advance.

I want to try and apply asap because they will be needing the passport in a months time to go on business, so don't want to keep it pending (applying for a short term 6 month visa).

Is it ok to put IDT as end of August? Or does it need to be the exact travel date?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

The exact date does not really matter but it must, as you say, be within three months from your application.


----------



## brit2014 (May 20, 2014)

Ok, one more question-

When filling out the application form they ask the salary earned.

He is currently earning in US Dollars, would we need to enter the amount in US Dollars or convert it to GBP? It doesn't mention, but we have put in the application form that he currently lives in the United States!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, I did not realize this was a visit visa? In that case I am not sure that the date does not have to be exact. Hopefully, a moderator will confirm.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

When applying for a visit visa for my husband, we always put his salary in dollars.


----------

